# QAM channels dead TWC Austin?



## Welshdog (Jan 4, 2005)

So tonight we missed several shows because all of the Time Warner Austin QAM channels are dead. The programming info is there - the Tivo recognizes the channel and shows banner info, but the video is black.

Anyone else seen this? Recommendations on who to call at TW and what to report? If I call I want to have my lingo right.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

IF these are OTAs, this is odd. By rights they shouldn't be able to scramble OTAs, legally.

I am confused why you say there's programming info.

Didn't know TiVo displayed such for QAMs. Thought it was only channels you can get with cable card that there's programming info for.


----------



## Welshdog (Jan 4, 2005)

gastrof said:


> IF these are OTAs, this is odd. By rights they shouldn't be able to scramble OTAs, legally.
> 
> I am confused why you say there's programming info.
> 
> Didn't know TiVo displayed such for QAMs. Thought it was only channels you can get with cable card that there's programming info for.


Yup in austin they do.

1501=KTBCDT
1511=KVUEDT
1512=KVUEDT2
1521=KXAN HD (this one has not worked since the great KXAN vs TW Austin battle last year)
1531=KEYEDT
1532=KEYE-SD (no programming info)
1541=KLRUDT
1542=KLRU CR (no programming info)

Been using them for a couple of years since I got a Series 3. They were a little unreliable at first but have been great for a long time until now. Cableguy763 apparently works for TW Austin. His private mailbox is full, but I sent him an email asking about this issue. He seems to be an expert on the QAM setup in Austin and has checked their status for me in the past.


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

It is possible that TW Austin decided to join the rest of the world and stop mapping these to those channels. You can confirm this by doing a Channel Scan and see where they end up.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Yeah most cable providers change QAM mapping quite frequently. So you're lucky they've worked so reliably for so long.

The only way to ensure that you get these channels reliably is to get a couple of CableCARDs. They're smart enough to always know where the channels are so you'll never have to worry about this again. Although it may cost you, as most cable providers require that you upgrade to at least the most basic digital cable package to get CableCARDs.

Alternatively you could pick up an OTA antenna and see what you can get that way.

Dan


----------



## Welshdog (Jan 4, 2005)

Well cableguy763 told me that these channels are supposed to be there and that they won't remove them. In fact he said they can't take those channels off. Something is wrong with their system is my guess. I can call them tomorrow, but I'm not sure what to ask for. Will they do some kind of system check without needing access to my house? I'm pretty sure the issue is external to my wiring.

Edit>>
Okay well maybe not external to my house. The television can tune the QAM channels without any problems. Neither the Tivo HD or Series 3 can get them. This is new behavior. I found one cable that had a problem and I fixed it. the channel show nice strong signal strength on the Tivos, just no image.

Confused


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> Yeah most cable providers change QAM mapping quite frequently. So you're lucky they've worked so reliably for so long.
> 
> The only way to ensure that you get these channels reliably is to get a couple of CableCARDs. They're smart enough to always know where the channels are so you'll never have to worry about this again. Although it may cost you, as most cable providers require that you upgrade to at least the most basic digital cable package to get CableCARDs.
> 
> ...


Supposedly, Dan, there are only 135 cable channels, and QAM tuners can get them all. If they're not scrambled, a rescan should find them.

Cable cards would only be needed if the channels are being scrambled.

What bugs me about the OP's situation is that apparently even the OTAs carried by the cable system aren't showing up.

Something's wrong.

Hmmm....

None of us DID suggest a rescan, did we?

*EDIT:

Ooops. Guess jrm01 did.*


----------



## Welshdog (Jan 4, 2005)

So. The TV by itself can see the QAM channels. Neither Tivo can see them. I did a rescan on the Series 3 and that did not help. I repaired a cable that seemed suspicious and that had no effect. Tomorrow I'll try connecting the cable directly to one of the Tivos bypassing all splitters etc. Also just powered off/on the Series 3 - still no joy.

I find it odd that the Tivo shows a signal strength of 95 on these channels. BTW I can get OTA channels via the antenna and the standard analog SD cable signal, just not the TW Austin supplied QAM channels. Of course, ALL of my Season passes are on the QAMs. Natch.

One other thing. I just did diagnostics on a QAM channel and a OTA digital channel. the QAM does not show a "Program Lock" where the OTA does. QAM also is not showing PCR, Audio or Video PID.

What gives?


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

Welshdog said:


> Yup in austin they do.
> 
> 1501=KTBCDT
> 1511=KVUEDT
> ...


I have analog Austin TWC as well, but I've never been able to get that many channels that you've gotten. (Maybe two out of your list.)

Several months ago, I bought an antenna for $11.99 from Radio Shack, and now I get all the locals, including subchannels, complete with guide data on my TiVo HD.


----------



## Welshdog (Jan 4, 2005)

timckelley said:


> I have analog Austin TWC as well, but I've never been able to get that many channels that you've gotten. (Maybe two out of your list.)
> 
> Several months ago, I bought an antenna for $11.99 from Radio Shack, and now I get all the locals, including subchannels, complete with guide data on my TiVo HD.


Well as I noted they don't all work, but I normally have more than 2 available. I am now convinced that something has changed on the TWC end. The Tivos tune the channels halfway, but fail to make a program lock. Reading other threads I learned that this means something in the signal is not formatted properly. I have to call Tivo and see if they can get TWC to do something about it.


----------



## daveak (Mar 23, 2009)

It will get worse for clear QAM if Cablevision has their way. They are petitioning the FCC to encrypt every channel they offer, so you will have to have a cable card. I would suspect other cable cos would follow this lead if they can get the waiver.

http://www.lightreading.com/document.asp?doc_id=182232&site=cdn&f_src=lightreading_gnews


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

gastrof said:


> Supposedly, Dan, there are only 135 cable channels, and QAM tuners can get them all. If they're not scrambled, a rescan should find them.
> 
> Cable cards would only be needed if the channels are being scrambled.


Not quite true. Since TiVo provides no method for QAM mapping there is no way to assign guide data to QAM channels without a CableCARD even if the channels are not scrambled.

It's sounds like the OP was in a rare situation where the local channels were mapped to specific QAM channels for many years and somehow TiVo had associated guide data with those channels. However now that they've moved the only way the OP will get back the functionality he's use to is to get CableCARDs because even if he finds them again the guide data will no longer be associated with the channels like it was before.

Dan


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

If all this is true, it sounds so much simpler to hook up an antenna and set the signal source to be cable + antenna (like I did with my TiVoHD). The guide data associates with the OTA channels just fine.

Admittedly, getting cable cards is another solution, but there's a monthly fee for that.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

An antenna is a great solution as long as you can get all the channels you want from OTA. Unfortunately if you live in an area where you can't pick up all the channels you want OTA cable is really your only option.

Dan


----------



## Welshdog (Jan 4, 2005)

timckelley said:


> If all this is true, it sounds so much simpler to hook up an antenna and set the signal source to be cable + antenna (like I did with my TiVoHD). The guide data associates with the OTA channels just fine.
> 
> Admittedly, getting cable cards is another solution, but there's a monthly fee for that.


I have an inexpensive antenna and I am using it instead of the QAM channels for now. The problem I have with the antenna is that it breaks up the recordings sometimes. Probably when we walk near it. If I can't get the QAM channels restored I'll get a better antenna and install it in the attic.


----------



## Welshdog (Jan 4, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> Not quite true. Since TiVo provides no method for QAM mapping there is no way to assign guide data to QAM channels without a CableCARD even if the channels are not scrambled.
> 
> It's sounds like the OP was in a rare situation where the local channels were mapped to specific QAM channels for many years and somehow TiVo had associated guide data with those channels. However now that they've moved the only way the OP will get back the functionality he's use to is to get CableCARDs because even if he finds them again the guide data will no longer be associated with the channels like it was before.
> 
> Dan


I think what has happened is that Time Warner has some minor issue that has changed part of the QAM information. I really don't think they have done something on purpose. The channels are still in their correct locations, I can watch them using the tuner in the TV. The Tivos however cannot make a program lock. Anyone know what causes this specific issue?


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

Welshdog said:


> I have an inexpensive antenna and I am using it instead of the QAM channels for now. The problem I have with the antenna is that it breaks up the recordings sometimes. Probably when we walk near it. If I can't get the QAM channels restored I'll get a better antenna and install it in the attic.


For me, I got a huge signal boost by placing the antenna on my window sill. Admittedly my window happens to face where the TV towers are, and I don't know if your window is situated like that or not.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> Not quite true. Since TiVo provides no method for QAM mapping there is no way to assign guide data to QAM channels without a CableCARD even if the channels are not scrambled.
> 
> It's sounds like the OP was in a rare situation where the local channels were mapped to specific QAM channels for many years and somehow TiVo had associated guide data with those channels. However now that they've moved the only way the OP will get back the functionality he's use to is to get CableCARDs because even if he finds them again the guide data will no longer be associated with the channels like it was before.
> 
> Dan


Actually, TWC Austin was one of the few franchises that was sending out the proper PSIP info on it's QAM.
This was discussed on the Official Time Warner Cable thread in the Series 3 forum in the past.

Perhaps the OP can find some information in there about his current situation.


----------

